# Trivia 9/15



## luckytrim (Sep 15, 2018)

trivia 9/15
DID YOU KNOW...
McDonald's once tried to sell McSpaghetti and McPizza,  McLobster (still 
available in New England), and the biggest flop, the  McAfrica...It contained 
beef, cheese, tomatoes and salad in a pita-like  sandwich.

1. Which Rock Band's debut album was titled "Bleach"  ?
  a. - Cinderella
  b. - Nirvana
  c. - Alice in Chains
  d. - Tori Amos
2. Aer Lingus is from what country?
3.  We may know that Proxima Centauri is the closest to Earth  besides our 
Sun, but what is the next closest star system after Proxima  Centauri to 
Earth?
4. Which river did Julius Caesar famously cross in 49 BC, an  event which 
initiated the Roman Civil War?
5. Here's a Tub Thumper for you ;
Convert the binary number 1011 to a base ten  number.
6. Which Beatles songs mentions 'pataphysics?
7. Name the author who created Philip Marlowe..
8. Who Am I ?
I am the designer of the Geodesic Dome, and was the second  President of the 
Mensa Society...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Female Kangaroo’s have two vaginas.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. - b
2. Ireland
3. Alpha Centauri
4. the Rubicon
5. - 11
6. "Maxwell's Silver Hammer"
7. Raymond Chandler
8. I am Buckminster Fuller

CRAP !!
They have THREE !
Kangaroos, Koalas, wombats and Tasmanian devils all share the  three-vagina
structure. The side ones carry sperm to the two uterus's (and  male
marsupials often have two-pronged penises), while the middle  vagina sends
the joey down to the outside world.


----------

